# List for Tequisquiapan??



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm really looking at moving back down to Mexico next year. I do not want to go back to San Miguel de Allende however. It has become WAYYYY too 'big' for me and too many people, pick pockets, etc.

I am looking at Tequesqueapen.......or friends wanting me to move to Toluca to outskirts of town to build home.

Are there lists here for these towns?

Previous experience??

Thanks,
OesGwynedd


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What towns? Outside of Toluca? Metepec ?The area is really cold..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

""Are there lists here for these towns?""

Lists of what?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Smaller than Sna Miguel and without pickpockets,, I can think of a few...but not many ha ha


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Tequis is no San Miguel but it's still pretty busy on weekends. A lot of folks from Queretaro like to go there specially on the weekend, plus the wine and cheese festival is a big event there once per year.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> ""Are there lists here for these towns?""
> 
> Lists of what?


That was my reaction too, when I read the first post. But I gather they meant "lists of towns".


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> That was my reaction too, when I read the first post. But I gather they meant "lists of towns".


All I could imagine was a list of pros and cons........

I remember my parents telling me when they were looking for a place to retire that they had narrowed it down to two towns, Tequisquiapan and Tonala...I am glad they picked Tonala, Jalisco where they lived from 1972 to 1986.......


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe real estate listings - websites.


----------



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

Or perhaps the OP meant webboards or discussion forums. I have looked at Tequisquiapan also, and I don't think there are even any Facebook groups. There is a FB group for nearby Queretaro. However, do a search here and at the Expat Exchange Mexico group or Tequisquiapan to look for people familiar with it, or who might live there. On Facebook, start withthe groups Expats Living in Mexico and Living in Mexico on a Budget. The action is shifting away from webboards and toward Facebook, unfortunately (I find Facebook much harder to cope with, and the speed with which people post often leads to cheap nasty rejoinders).


----------



## EmilyTravels (May 19, 2018)

Yes, I interpreted the OP's question as meaning forums, formerly called listservs in a universe far, far away.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> ""Are there lists here for these towns?""
> 
> Lists of what?


of people that LIVE in these towns to chat with.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

Where is Tonola? And why not Tequis?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

oesgwynedd said:


> of people that LIVE in these towns to chat with.


This forum doesn't keep lists of members based on the places where they live.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

No, I am looking for people on here that live in those towns or visit there? I too like this "forum" over FB. It is 'more homey".


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

I wasn't looking for a list of people. I am looking for a List, labeled Tequesqueapen and to chat with people that know about it, like it, live there etc.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

how cold is cold to you? lol I lived in Colorado for 20+ years. Is this the area up in the mtns with pine trees? Do you like it? Do you live in the area?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

oesgwynedd said:


> I wasn't looking for a list of people. I am looking for a List, labeled Tequesqueapen and to chat with people that know about it, like it, live there etc.


The Forum isn't organized that way. You need to do a search of threads to find those where Tequiquiapan is mentioned and take it from there. Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

oesgwynedd said:


> how cold is cold to you? lol I lived in Colorado for 20+ years. Is this the area up in the mtns with pine trees? Do you like it? Do you live in the area?



Which post are you responding to? It's best to click on "Reply With Quote" when responding to a particular post.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> All I could imagine was a list of pros and cons........
> 
> I remember my parents telling me when they were looking for a place to retire that they had narrowed it down to two towns, Tequisquiapan and Tonala...I am glad they picked Tonala, Jalisco where they lived from 1972 to 1986.......





TundraGreen said:


> That was my reaction too, when I read the first post. But I gather they meant "lists of towns".





citlali said:


> What towns? Outside of Toluca? Metepec ?The area is really cold..


how cold is cold to you? lol I lived in Colorado for 20+ years. Is this the area up in the mtns with pine trees? Do you like it? Do you live in the area?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

oesgwynedd said:


> how cold is cold to you? lol I lived in Colorado for 20+ years. Is this the area up in the mtns with pine trees? Do you like it? Do you live in the area?


Keep in mind that in Mexico, even in cold areas, most houses do not have central heating.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

No, I am looking for people on here, that live in those towns or visit there? I too like this "forum" over FB. It is 'more homey" and hopefully not as 'touchy'.
I want an area where I can have cool temps..maybe change of seasons? Definitely green grass lawn.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

oesgwynedd said:


> Where is Tonola? And why not Tequis?


Not sure why they settled in Tonala, maybe it was closer to their home on the west coast of California since they drove down every year...Could be the wonderful and friendly folks that live there or maybe the arts and crafts made there and that people all over the world come to purchase the crafts...I still am invited each year by their long time neighbors to celebrate the Day of the Dead with their families and there is always a photo of my mom and dad on their alters.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

That is truly wonderful! I wish San Miguel de Allende had not grown so.... I like it the way it was 15 years or so ago. I lived in Los Frailes and frankly rarely even went to the Jarden it was so full of tourists. I just no longer need 186 resturants!

I know I want somewhere to move to that is as charming, friendly other expats as well as locals..


----------



## Debbie M (Oct 21, 2013)

To OesGwynedd, 
A few questions come to mind. 
How fluent are you in espanol to live in a small Mexican town with few expats? 
How small do you want to go? San Miguel proper is about 62,000 and Tequisquiapan is 54,000. 
Charming colonial towns attract tourists especially if there is proximity to a larger city. 
Mexico City is a lot closer to Tequisquiapan where the influx comes from to San Miguel on weekends. 
San Miguel suffers from overexposure in international travel magazines. 
What did you like about San Miguel when you liked it? 
Many are leaving San Miguel but not for smaller just different or less expensive. 
Mexico is huge. 
Could you try picking a town and make weekend trips to explore possible landing sites. 
I am from Los Angeles so my concern is will San Miguel become too small. But the weekends here are becoming a real hassle. 
Good luck. 
Debbie M
San Miguel Newcomers Organizer


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> That was my reaction too, when I read the first post. But I gather they meant "lists of towns".


Mailing lists = listserv
Old tech jargon.


Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------

